# How important are dental cleanings?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When we took Murphy to the vet a couple months ago, the vet said he should have a dental cleaning because he does have a little gingivitis. This was the first time we've seen this vet, so I don't have any gauge on how much, if any, they push unnecessary stuff. I've also never had a cat that needed a dental, so I don't really know what to expect.

Just wondered if you have any experience with vets recommending dentals . . . do you think they tend to push dental services beyond what's really necessary, or would you trust what they're saying and do it? Also, how many dental cleanings would you expect a cat to need in his/her lifetime?


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Depends on the cat. Like people, some have good healthy teeth & others get dental disease easier. Sophie had good teeth and I only think she had a dental done 3 times in a 17+ year lifespan. After the first dental was done, I got yearly "reminders" mailed, but the vet never pushed it. 

Before I made the decision on my two, I considered a DLH cat, who was not quite 2 and you could already see plaque on her teeth.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It depends on what the cat is eating. If it's eating raw and crunching on chicken wings, it may not need any dental cleaning for many years. My Devons won't eat raw (I keep trying), but canned (no grain) and a little Evo kibble. They had their first dental cleaning a few months ago at 6 y.o. They had developed some plaque and I didn't want it to get worse and develop into periodontal disease. The dentist said the amount was "moderate". I've also given them for past couple of years _"Nature's Dentist"_ sprinked on their food which is supposed to aid in maintaining their teeth. 
Nature's Dentist - Canada - Tartar and Plaque Control 

I hope it will be another 5 yrs. before they need another cleaning. Some breeds and some cats are more prone to gingivitis than others, so it may be a shorter time they need to be cleaned. It is_ very_ important that the work be done, particularly for older cats, as periodontal disease can infect the valves of the heart, as well as cause disease in other organs.

Periodontal Disease in Cats

Dental Disease (Periodontal Disease, Gingivitis, Stomatitis) by Shawn Messonnier, DVM


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

They are very important but I'd be leery of a vet saying Murphy needs one when it's the first time you've gone to visit them. Dental cleanings cost at least 500 dollars so I bet they'd love if you went every year!

Some cats, like Siamese, need them a lot more often. Other cats may not really need them at all...


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hmmmm. I called to ask more questions, and found out they only charge $220 for a cleaning. Is it typical that a dental specialist type, whether a vet or not, does all the dental work? That's what they said.


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

My 6 year old cat, Dom and 7 year old cat, Missy had their teeth cleaned for the first time this year. The vet could actually flick the plaque of Missy's teeth so we had it done and went ahead and had Dom's done as well since the vet had a 20% off special that month (it was pet dental month which was February I think). She had never pushed dental before and it was less than 200 for each. My vet even cut a cyst out of Missy's tail while she was asleep and did not charge us extra except for the antibiotic. They both only eat dry food and some tuna.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Champagne, how did it go? I really hate the idea of him being sedated, so I'm really kind of afraid of the whole thing.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> Hmmmm. I called to ask more questions, and found out they only charge $220 for a cleaning. Is it typical that a dental specialist type, whether a vet or not, does all the dental work? That's what they said.


Dentals start at $395 here. Gigi's estimate is over $500 for next week. $220 - is that _awake_ cleaning? I know some places do that now. Most of the cost is for the anesthesiologist here. Her teeth are pretty bad, which I don't understand because when I brought her in for her "new kitty" check-up a year ago, they were fine.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I would say its pretty important. Like others have said, some cats never need them, others are plagued with dental problems. I work for a vet now that has a board certified dentist on staff who does all the dental procedures (its a referral hospital so we see lots of cool stuff like crowns, root canals, etc) We always use anesthesia and NEVER EVER fall for someone trying to see you an "awake" cleaning. They aren't safe or effective. The animal needs to be sedated to do a subgingival scaling which is necessary to actual tooth and gum health. Otherwise they just clean the surface but leave the real problem behind. I would also recommend using a vet clinic that does dental xrays. Teeth can look normal on the surface but be brewing tooth root abseces and other issues below the gumline. 
I think the most common dental procedure we do on cats is a full mouth extraction due to severe stomatitis. No one knows why some cats get this disorder and others don't, but it looks like gingivitis, but causes bone loss and severe pain. 
Sorry, more info than you asked for. We see lots and lots of teeth at work! LOL!


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

None of my cats ever had dental cleanings. None of my cats ever had teeth problems. That's bout all I know!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

If it is really needed, its really important. Just like humans, a bad mouth of teeth can actually cause heart problems. My oldest cat, who is 13, had one done when she was 10. I told the vet at the time if he sensed she was going to need one in the future few years, I would prefer it be done while she was still younger. He agreed. She was showing beginning signs of needed one. She shouldnt need one now as she ages. If she gets a bad tooth it will be pulled. But not necessarily a dental


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I read a little more about this yesterday, and it does also apply to us humans. If you have gingivitis or another tooth or gum problem, there's bacteria on your teeth and we're breathing in that bacteria every time we breathe through our mouth. The bacteria is ingested and can affect many other aspects of health, including our hearts. So that's why the dentists are always pushing flossing! Who knew.

I just hate the idea of him being stressed and unhappy when I take him in.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

lisak_87 said:


> None of my cats ever had dental cleanings. None of my cats ever had teeth problems. That's bout all I know!


Cats are the masters of hiding pain and illness and MOST cats do need dental cleanings by the time they are 5 or 6 years old unless you have been brushing their teeth with a good enzymatic veterinary paste, or feeding a raw diet.

Cats may go all their lives without having dentals or showing problems but most of them have problems, the people just don't know it.

To the OP.. untreated dental problems cause kidney failure and heart problems. Get a second opinion if you want, but I would not put off a dental for too long. What happens in the mouth affects the entire body.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

We start at $85 for a cat dental but then again we are a low cost clinic... but they are not awake dentals and they are performed by a tech and a vet working together. I honestly believe dental health is a huge part of a cat's overall health and keeping up on their teeth can extend their life significantly. Dental problems lead to a whole host of other problems, the bacteria in their mouth can enter the blood stream and cause kidney, liver, and heart problems. If you are worried about the anesthesia, get blood work done to ease your mind. If the blood work shows healthy, functioning organs, then you have absolutely nothing to worry about- the vets know what they are doing


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. I needed that extra dose of being conscientious about these things. I just hate the idea of stressing him out by taking him there, but what are you gonna do.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I had to take Round Face in for a constipation problem last month and the vet mentioned he had quite a bit of build up on his molars. So I took him back the next morning to have his teeth cleaned. The cost was $225 and that included anesthesia, pain meds if needed, and the cleaning/polishing. I was able to pick him late that afternoon and he was fine by that evening and very hungry!

His teeth had passed inspection during his previous annual wellness visit but not this time around. I think as our cats get older they need more care, including regular dental care. All four of my older cats have now had dental cleanings but the two youngest ones are okay for now.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz just had her first dental one week ago today; she is less than two years old. Over a year ago, the vet I had then mentioned that Ritz was developing plaque. In February I took Ritz in for a wellness check/rabies shot, and my new vet didn't mention anything. Then in April a vet tech came over to clip Ritz' nails to to brush Ritz' teeth. The vet tech noticed that Ritz had plaque and tarter on the teeth and the beginning of gingivitus. I took Ritz in last week for a "scaling". She had to have blood work before the procedure. Total cost was around $360, and that included anetheisa and (free) flouride treatment and nails clipped. I was surprised that I did NOT have to give Ritz antiobiotics post treatment. (Cleaning teeth can release bateria into the blood; it is the bateria that causes the redness around the gums.) I have pet insurance; it will be interesting to see how much insurance will reimburse me.
I think the reason Ritz has dental problems at such a young age is because her diet was really poor the first six months of her life (semi-feral when rescued in December 2009). Inbreding could also be a cause, as well as pure bad luck and genetics.
I've read that bad teeth can/will affect the entire system, especially the heart (same bateria can affect the heart). Which is why I'll probably take Ritz to the vets every six month for a dental checkup. I'm a chicken when trying to clean her teeth; I still can't pick her up. (That said, she's a lap cat, bed cat, and love bug.)


----------



## champagne1962 (May 21, 2011)

October said:


> Champagne, how did it go? I really hate the idea of him being sedated, so I'm really kind of afraid of the whole thing.


 It went great for both of them. Dropped them off in the AM and picked them up around 2, Missy was a little groggy and it was kind of cute watching her stumble a little but both were great. She did have them take antibiotic for 5 days just as a precaution.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate the pep talk!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Pixel is going in to get his teeth scaled soon. Got the antibiotics for him today. He is in his teens & vet doesn't want to sedate him. Pixel is a pretty laid back guy so MAYBE the vet won't need medical care. I would not want to be the one doing it. 
That makes 4 done with their shots & check up for this year. 2 more to go -PuddyWoW and Tufty. I hate taking those 2 - they are both way too interested in exploring everything but getting checked out.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

My vet charges $700 - $1000 for a dental cleaning and wants to clean the teeth often. I'm terrified of dental cleanings because of the price! I try to brush their teeth but I'm so tired in the evenings that I don't do it as often as I should (and too rushed in the mornings). It seems like my vet is charging way more than the average. Maybe I need to switch vets...


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

lovetimesfour said:


> Cats are the masters of hiding pain and illness and MOST cats do need dental cleanings by the time they are 5 or 6 years old unless you have been brushing their teeth with a good enzymatic veterinary paste, or feeding a raw diet.
> 
> Cats may go all their lives without having dentals or showing problems but most of them have problems, the people just don't know it.
> 
> To the OP.. untreated dental problems cause kidney failure and heart problems. Get a second opinion if you want, but I would not put off a dental for too long. What happens in the mouth affects the entire body.


Hmm well I suppose I will have to start brushing his teeth.
My vet did check his teeth in January and said they looked healthy. Maybe if I start brushing them regularly we can avoid any big problems. How often do they need to be brushed?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Brushing needs to be daily to be effective. It takes 36-48 hours for plaque to turn into tartar which can only be removed by dental scaling. Brushing when the teeth are already covered in tartar won't do any good. Get them cleaned, then start brushing to prevent future cleanings.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Meh. Did some more reading and it's probably too late at this point w/ the brushing.

I'll talk to my vet at his next exam about doing one while he's still young. And I'll save up for it LOL.

I always knew my dog would need his teeth brushed all the time and stuff, but I never saw anyone brush a cat's teeth growing up.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> He is in his teens & vet doesn't want to sedate him.


I would not advocate this. Dental cleanings need to be done under general anesthesia in order to perform the subgingival scaling- this means removing plaque/tartar from UNDER the gums, where the real problems begin. Removing the stuff on the surface of the tooth is great, and it looks good, but the disease processes all start from the stuff going on under the gums. And it's just not possible/safe to clean under the gums when the cat is awake. 

Once again, I do NOT advocate non-sedated dentals/cosmetic dentistry!!!


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

I was glad that my 13-14 yr old Ally had teeth cleaned in March and also regret that I did not have done it earlier. I forgot when but I was told by a vet that I used to go about her having gigivitis and the necessity of teeth cleaning. At that time, money was tight (well, even now, but it was worse before!) and I postponed it. This March when I took her to the another vet due to our move, he said the same thing: she should have her teeth cleaning and possible some teeth extraction. Due to not treating her teeth on time (and aging maybe?), she had loose tooth, some problems with other teeth (the vet found that some teeth have cracks/broken) and gum inflammation/soreness. The vet said that it might be causing some pain when she eats, especially at that time she was on dry food diet (I totally changed now and she is on wet food ) and thus losing weight. She ended up having teeth cleaning and plus had 4 teeth extracted. I paid $486 for everything, but this includes bloodwork done which was to determine if she has hyperthyroid due to her weight loss, so it should have been about $430. I live in NC so maybe it is more expensive in another area? She recovered real good. She was at first tired and gloggy from anesthisia, but she did real good for her age and tiny body. I was thinking she did not have to go through the extraction if I had her teeth cleaning way before. I was at first also skeptical about what the vet recommended as you wrote it. I called another vet to get the second opinion and they said that they can take a look free of charge just to get an idea about what has to be done and how much it will be. You might want to do that if you are not sure about the vet that you spoke to. I didn't get the second opinion because I thought I can trust this vet that I brought her in March and also this was not the first time that I was told that she needs to have teeth cleaning and her age. After Ally had her teeth cleaning and extraction, she is eating much more and gained more weight. She looks much healthier now  She used to vomit the food she ate and I did not know why, but she does not do that anymore. I have a feeling that she could not eat or chew well because of teeth problem and vomit. From these experience, I highly recommend to have teeth cleaning for your little baby  I am not trying to scare you but it is better to do it before it is too late or start having complication. sorry for long post....


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

lisak_87 said:


> Meh. Did some more reading and it's probably too late at this point w/ the brushing.
> 
> I'll talk to my vet at his next exam about doing one while he's still young. And I'll save up for it LOL.
> 
> I always knew my dog would need his teeth brushed all the time and stuff, but I never saw anyone brush a cat's teeth growing up.


No, it's not too late! Start now to prevent the tartar build up getting any worse. Not to mention, it takes time to train. You can be getting kitty used to the nightly activity while you save for the dental.

All my cats are trained to have c.e.t. enzymatic paste rubbed on their teeth and gums at night. Yes often I am tired and don't feel like doing it. And often they are sleeping and I dislike disturbing them. But I rarely skip a night, because I've seen what a difference it can make.

(by the way, sometimes, when they are sleeping, they barely wake up as I do it, and go right back into their naps, they are so used to it now)

Dental health in cats is in part genetic, things like stomatitis and resorptive lesions can happen, even with the best of home care. But there is much that can be done whether they have good dental genes or bad.

You need to use an enzymatic paste, because it is the enzyme action, breaking down of bacteria, that cleans the teeth and gums, not scrubbing. I don't use a brush on my cats' teeth, I rub the paste on their teeth and gums with my finger.

Some cats adjusted to it right away, others took longer training. I can post my methods if anyone would like to read it.


----------



## spockally (Mar 7, 2011)

Dear lovetimesfour:
I will love to learn how you do it. After Ally had her teeth cleaning and 4 teeth extraction, I was given the toothpaste (looking thing) and tiny bruch (looking thing). It is from C.E.T. I just do not know how to start it!!! I have three kitties so it will be good if I can brush them all  to prevent further complication. I do appreciate if you can post the instruction and the frequency you bruch your babies. Thank you so much for your help and time in advance


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

spockally said:


> Dear lovetimesfour:
> I will love to learn how you do it. After Ally had her teeth cleaning and 4 teeth extraction, I was given the toothpaste (looking thing) and tiny bruch (looking thing). It is from C.E.T. I just do not know how to start it!!! I have three kitties so it will be good if I can brush them all  to prevent further complication. I do appreciate if you can post the instruction and the frequency you bruch your babies. Thank you so much for your help and time in advance


I started a new thread 

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-he...n-kitty-accept-teeth-brushing.html#post768874


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Mary_NH said:


> holy cannoli I'm reading some of these prices and I love my dentist. $100 for the dental and extra for any possible extractions. Depends on how easily they come out.


Very lucky. I think it depends on location. Where I live, even at the SPCA the lowest it goes is something like 300 for a basic cleaning - nothing else. Like Marie said, a lot of the cost is in paying for the work of the anesthesiologist. Add in blood work, x-rays and a few extractions and you're looking at over a 1,000 when taxes are added in.


----------

